# HTML5: Frage zur Semantik bei Social Media Links



## dodo123 (19. August 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte ein Layout umsetzen, bei dem noch vor dem eigentlichen Header eine Liste mit Social Media Links zu sehen ist, also direkt über dem Header. Nun überlege ich, welches Tag man für sowas verwenden sollte, bzw. welches semantisch gesehen am meisten Sinn macht. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen SECTION und DIV, wobei ich glaub ich eher zum DIV tendiere. Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für diese Frage, aber ich bin irgendwie in letzter Zeit auf einem Semantik-Trip 

Edit: In einem Artikel auf HTML5-doctor.com schlägt der Autor die Nutzung des Aside Elements vor.
http://html5doctor.com/your-questions-16/

Ist das aus semantischer Sicht Korrekt? Ich dachte immer, aside wäre für Werbung gedacht.


----------



## Carrear (19. August 2013)

Also ich persönlich würde es als Nav Element mit einer Liste darin lösen. Aside ist alles was du im weitesten Sinne als Sidebar löst. Also könnte das durchaus auch einen Block mit Social Media Links beinhalten. Da der Bereich aber keine weiteren Sekundärinfos enthält würde ich das nicht so machen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2013)

Hi,
eigentlich wird auf html5 Doctor ganz gut erklärt warum das kein Nav-Element ist.
Verabschiedet euch von einer layoutvorstellung wenn es um HTML-Elemente geht. Aside ruft einem immer eine Marginalspalte als Bild im Kopf hervor, das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch um sich die Semantik zu merken. Es bedeutet aber nicht das dieses Bild auch 100% zutreffend ist.

Zur Not kannst du auch einfach eine normale UL verwenden. Diese hat ja auch eine semantische Bedeutung welche nicht falsch wäre.

Viele Grüße


----------

